
Jakob Nielsen on Usability and Web Design - jacquesm
http://www.useit.com/
======
j3fft
"It's time to show most passwords in clear text as users type them."

I stopped paying attention after that.

~~~
mkuhn
Nielsen often is quite radical. This is i.e. displayed by the layout of his
own website but he is one of the most respected usability experts in the
world. He has been fighting for more usable websites for quite some time and
the prizes they award to e.g. Intranets are qite prestigeous.

IMHO it is worth listening to his point of view. You can still disagree but if
you think twice about what he is saying it often makes sense.

If you think about the password example, how much more useable has the
iPhone's password-field become because you see the last letter you typed?

